
Ask HN: Getting New Business - bryanrasmussen
I have some experience with a large company&#x27;s totally inadequate search solution, and would like to put myself forward as the person to fix it.<p>The way I would think to do it is to write a large proposal, going into depth how the current solution is bad and how it should be improved.<p>But of course this is also a lot of unpaid work, preferably I would like to get paid for it, but my experience is in having companies ask me to build things, not suggesting to companies what I should build for them.<p>The company under question is also very compartmentalized&#x2F;arranged under sort of feudal lines, I have some connections in the company but not in the area that needs to be improved so I wonder if my best entry should be to contact someone at the top of the organization and make my pitch.<p>Suggestions on how to proceed appreciated.
======
bobblywobbles
If you offer a way to fix something, you need to have the position in order to
re-allocate time/resources to doing so, otherwise your attempt will be unpaid.

Try to convince the people that have this power, and then leave it up to the
organization. With the best intentions, some companies will not change due to
ignorance, fear, resources or culture.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I can re-allocate time resources, although I am also unsure as to what to
charge - normally consulting I am charging 2X what I get paid full-time (a
rule of thumb), but now I would also be doing stuff on top of just
programming, and maybe should bring in other people so I wonder what my offer
should be (I would like a good rule of thumb for that situation, like charge
25% more for person you're paying to cover cost of management)

